# Best Womens Bindings?



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I quit looking for reviews on female bindings after I found the millionth review that sounded something like this: "OMG!!! I LOVEEEEE these bindings!!! I haven't had a chance to ride them yet, but they are so nice!!!!" 

Ride, Rome, and K2 are my top picks.

My first bindings were Burton Stilettos, which I loathe to the depths of my soul, mostly because they were impossible to get in and out of. I replaced them with Ride Vxn bindings, which I found to be a good mid-range binding. My current bindings are K2 Virtues, which I love - absolutely no problems with the straps, ratchets, or ladders. They are comfortable and adjustable as well.

There are some good reviews on women's bindings here: Shayboarder.com.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Not sure how long the runs are on the East coast, but here in the Midwest things are a lot shorter than the big time resorts like Breck. My wife picked up a pair of 2009 Flow NXT Prima's this year since we do ride a lot of short runs around here. Is's an awesome binding. It's as sound as my NXT AT's (same year). Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll stand behind these for any lady:
Girl's Snowboard Bindings, Women's Snowboard Binding, Forum Union Binding Free US Shipping from Suburban Blend

Union has a lifetime warranty on baseplates.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for the input everyone. 
actually those k2 virtues seem real nice. I found a lot of good reviews on that (except for one, girl was saying they are extremely ugly )
No pressure points in the ankle strap? Rome Madison's or K2 Virtue's?



but as of Flows, i personally hate them haha, so id be a hypocrite by getting my sis one.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rome Madison are about as good as it gets for girls IMO


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have never ridden Rome Madisons, but they get overall glowing reviews. The only problem I've heard of is that the toe strap sometimes tears early on. 

I love my Virtues - no pressure points at all. They are a binding built for comfort. I think they are a bit stiffer than the Madisons.

Can't go wrong with either, in my opinion.

You can still find last year's bindings on sale - the Virtues are a bit odd-looking this year, but last year's are more simple.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Lilfoot - I need to pick up some new bindings but i'm waay to skeptical at this point after buying so much gear to end up with the wrong shit again. I read all the reviews and it's wicked hard to make the right choice. The demo shop on the mountain pretty much only has the burton lexa for demo. Right now i've got Burton missions (mens). I've like them so far, but with the switch to the lighter board, they are feeling to heavy.

What have you, or anyone else heard about the Burton Lexa bindings?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> Lilfoot - I need to pick up some new bindings but i'm waay to skeptical at this point after buying so much gear to end up with the wrong shit again. I read all the reviews and it's wicked hard to make the right choice. The demo shop on the mountain pretty much only has the burton lexa for demo. Right now i've got Burton missions (mens). I've like them so far, but with the switch to the lighter board, they are feeling to heavy.
> 
> What have you, or anyone else heard about the Burton Lexa bindings?


Call Wave Rave. They might let you demo first and the cash you spend goes toward payment if you decide to buy.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks. Will do. I'm over buying shit I don't know anything about, trying it and it fails and I'm out the $$. Not smart. Going forward been doing more investigation before buying.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

dharma: I've heard mixed reviews on the Lexas. Shayboarder reviews them on a regular basis, so check out her site. Honestly, I don't think you'll see the same pattern with bindings as you did with your boards (that one is good quality, but just not a good fit for you). If you go high-end ($180 or more retail), you won't have any problems. I've heard nothing but good things about the Escapades, which are a bit stiffer, but also ridiculously overpriced.

Good luck! I've done the same thing with gear over the past year: 4 boards, 3 pairs of bindings (first two were low-end crap), 3 coats, 2 pairs of boots, and 2 pairs of pants later, I can finally say I like my gear.  Luckily I got some great deals and was able to return some stuff, so the process didn't hurt TOO badly.

OH!!! And if you're considering demoing, also look at REI. They have a return policy that is out of this world. I bought a board I hated, rode it about 10 times, then returned it 6 months later for a full refund. :thumbsup: They just do not refuse returns. So you can buy bindings there and you'll have no problems returning or exchanging them if you don't like them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Look into: Rome Madison/Strut, Union Trilogy/Milan, Ride Sigma/DVa/VXn, K2 Autos, Salomon Relays


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

boarderchic said:


> Call Wave Rave. They might let you demo first and the cash you spend goes toward payment if you decide to buy.


wave rave does demo - i'm gonna demo from wave rave this weekend. thanks!



lilfoot1598 said:


> dharma: I've heard mixed reviews on the Lexas. Shayboarder reviews them on a regular basis, so check out her site. Honestly, I don't think you'll see the same pattern with bindings as you did with your boards (that one is good quality, but just not a good fit for you). If you go high-end ($180 or more retail), you won't have any problems. I've heard nothing but good things about the Escapades, which are a bit stiffer, but also ridiculously overpriced.
> 
> Good luck! I've done the same thing with gear over the past year: 4 boards, 3 pairs of bindings (first two were low-end crap), 3 coats, 2 pairs of boots, and 2 pairs of pants later, I can finally say I like my gear.  Luckily I got some great deals and was able to return some stuff, so the process didn't hurt TOO badly.
> 
> OH!!! And if you're considering demoing, also look at REI. They have a return policy that is out of this world. I bought a board I hated, rode it about 10 times, then returned it 6 months later for a full refund. :thumbsup: They just do not refuse returns. So you can buy bindings there and you'll have no problems returning or exchanging them if you don't like them.


let's see, 3 prs of boots now, 2 sets of bindings, 4 jackets, 5 different pants, 3 sets of gloves (right about REI though, i bought some, used them twice, hated them and brought them back without a receipt since we are REI members.) I wasn't really looking for bindings the last time i went to rei, but i'll call them and see what's up. Every time i buy new shit it's because of an aspect of functionality that i failed to consider until it arises..._after_ i bought the shit and used it like 10 times...



Triple8Sol said:


> Look into: Rome Madison/Strut, Union Trilogy/Milan, Ride Sigma/DVa/VXn, K2 Autos, Salomon Relays


Ya, i've heard only good shit about the Madisons, and i think rome makes good everything. Thanks.

I demoed the Lexas this past weekend. Did not like them. They were a little too flexible and soft for me, i imagine would probably be better for park, but for freeride, I still want something stiffer, but just women specific. I might check out the Escapades, on the stiffer side and supposed to be the women counterpart to the Missions. I think I read that Ny'Famous'Girl rocks them and loves them.


----------

